# incident to question



## amsmith22 (Mar 10, 2011)

Brand new doctor out of residency is coming to the practice. The current physicians want to know if they can bill for services performed by the new doc under the incident to rules until she is credentialed and can bill as a participating provider herself.

I have my own thoughts on that but wanted to get some input.

Where can I find a black and white answer that I can give them?

any help would be awesome.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 10, 2011)

In the CMS manual it states that a physician cannot bill incident to another physician.  You can bill the new physician as an out of network provider possibly.


----------



## amsmith22 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks.  i was just reading through the manual again today.
helpful.


----------

